# Searching for information on the Mexico Forum



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Many newcomers to this forum post questions that have been discussed many times here. It is understandable. The newcomers do not realize that the topic has already been discussed. However, it is frustrating for regular readers, who tire of repeating old information. In addition, it is inefficient for the questioner. The answer may already be here and they would not have to wait for people to respond to their question, they could get the answer instantly. 

So, how can you search the Forum.

There is a search button on one of the green bars near the top of the page. It is in the bar with
USER CP · FAQ · COMMUNITY LINKS · CALENDAR · NEW POSTS · *SEARCH* · QUICK LINKS · LOG OUT

You can also use Google to search for things on this site. Just enter:

???? site:expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico

into the Google search box. Replace ???? with the words you want to search for.

The built-in SEARCH button gives you some additional options if you use the "Advanced Search" version. I like the format of the Google results better, but you can try both and see which works for you.


----------

